# Adding yogurt and rice to food



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

With yogurt I don't, I only feed rice when they are having tummy problems. Then yes I do decrease the kibble but only for a couple of days. I now have quit feeding rice all together because Misha was having yeast problems.


----------

